# What is the ONE thing you take that improves your IBS-D?



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

What is the ONE thing you have taken that has significantly improved your IBS-D?Was this prescribed by your doctor?If not where can one get this product?If one product didn't make the difference, what two products then?I am looking for the ONE product that lets IBS-D patients have improvement. I have tried: calcium, exercise, probiotics and bacteria, antibiotics, more water, eliminating food groups, eating very small amounts of food, counseling (that was a joke, she didn't understand what the problem was), heating pads, Ibuprofen, and Pepto Bismol.Pepto Bismol works the best, but I am not supposed to take it because of another prescription I am on.Barium gave me relief when I had a CT of my GI system and I had to drink 3 bottles. I'd like to get my hands on more of that. I had a normal life for about a week after drinking it!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing: Cognitive Behavioral Therapy. But mine wasn't a joke it was part of a clinical trial so they actually understood what IBS was and exactly how to tailor the therapy for IBS. It was a clinical trial run by my gastroenterologist.Before that:Two things. Buspar and Levbid. It took a combination of Buspar (which is like an SSRI but works on a different serotonin receptor) and Levbid a long acting antispasmodic. It wasn't full control, but enough so I was functional. During the clinical trial I was able to drop the doses way back (and was on a short acting antispasmodic to monitor my use of it) and eventually I was able to get off both medications. I have a few Levsin (the short acting version) on hand. But I can do just as well with 2-3 peppermint original Altoids the 2-3 times a year I actually have abdominal pain.Both were prescribed by a doctor.Flatulence control (which is separate from the IBS, I've always had more farts a day than normal, and I had it during IBS and after IBS). Probiotics.It can take finding the right one for some people but I am lucky. All of these work for me. Align, Digestive Advantage, Jarrodophilus (even though the ones I had with FOS often bother people) and GNC Potent Acidophilus. My doctor does sometimes recommend them for gassiness (they aren't as much directly for diarrhea) but I started them on my own.I had more problems with pain and urgency than with stool consistency or frequency, but I was on the loose/frequent end of the spectrum.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

> I am looking for the ONE product that lets IBS-D patients have improvement.


Aren't we all. LOLAll the bestBQ


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You can't find one product that works for all people with any disease.Take high blood pressure. There are many drugs in several classes and they have to see which one works for you and doesn't cause too many side effects. It would be nice to have one product that always worked for each disease, but we need several different things for every single disease because nothing works for everyone, or is tolerated by all those that it actually works for.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Yup.BQ


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

Flavonoids, every day, for 11 years. I know you just think I am a leech or something, but they have given me my life back. Mark


----------



## SuzM (May 31, 2009)

Psyllium completely stopped my D, but it doesn't help with any other symptoms. Start slowly, since it may give you gas. Don't take it within 2 hours of any other meds or vitamins as it will wash them right out of your system without whatever benefit they were supposed to give. (I find it easier to choke down in fruit juice rather than just water -- it gets easier over time.)


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

Kathleen M. said:


> You can't find one product that works for all people with any disease.Take high blood pressure. There are many drugs in several classes and they have to see which one works for you and doesn't cause too many side effects. It would be nice to have one product that always worked for each disease, but we need several different things for every single disease because nothing works for everyone, or is tolerated by all those that it actually works for.


As someone who works in medicine, I know there can be several causes of hypertension.The kidneys, diabetes, familial....But they treat it pretty much the same. They know what drugs lower the blood pressure. They know too much sodium can elevate it.While there are several medications that treat hypertension, they work, and they know that exercise and diet can help lower it too.So how can every single person in this be different, but exhibit the same symptoms?How can antidepressants cure it? I am not depressed. Years ago, I went through some hard times and my doctor put me on an antidepressant. It made my hands shake, my teeth chatter in my head, and I felt nervous and couldn't sleep. My doctor said "antidepressants do that." I went off it. They tried me on 4 others. Same thing. I have since found out antidepressants can mess you up sexually, so I can't see how that can make someone feel better!I have triedfiber (which did nothing for the diarrhea)exerciseheating padsMotrinchanging my dieteliminating food groupsacidophilus and other versions of that with other floraAnd the only thing that works is......NOT EATING. But then my blood sugar gets too low, and I am a diabetic, so I can't do that...And Barium worked, when I drank it for a CT. I had a normal week for the first time in my life.When I had pneumonia, I had to take a lot of Prednisone, and I had a normal, calm bowel from that tool, but I am told docs won't give you prednisone.So, my doc thinks I have IBS, so why bother going to a gastroenterologist? So he can tell me to exercise and take Imodium?Cognitive Behavioral Therapy...so they think it's in your head? I would like to see someone be able to outthink explosive diarrhea.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The doctors and researchers looking at CBT do NOT IN ANY WAY think it is all in your head. They were very very very very very very very very very clear with everyone in that arm of the clinical trial that it was not in our heads.There is the Enteric Nervous System.There is the Gut-Brain Axis that connects it to the brain.What your brain does can ramp up or ramp down symptoms. Just like some people can change their heart rate or blood pressure with biofeedback techniques.There is something broken in the body. If the body wasn't broken you wouldn't have the symptoms. However the reactions to the symptoms can effect them.I was able to out-think pain that would drop me to the ground after 10-15 steps of every single time I started walking anywhere, to use your metaphor. The damage was in the gut nerves, but how I interacted with them helped to ramp up the symptoms. By switching to something that helped the nerves in the gut calm down I controlled the symptoms. In a way that happens to be a lot more permanent than 4-12 hours of a drug being at a high enough concentration.I know it sounds absurd, but it worked for me and for 70% of the several hundred people in my clinical trial.Gastroenterologists are the ones that are more likely to know about the prescription medications that can be used for IBS and also run the tests to see if something else is going on. They don't just say take something over the counter and go away (well some do, but they aren't the good ones and you should fire them).I dunno, if the Barium worked I'd talk to the doctors about Questran which is sometimes used for IBS-D as well as some other diarrheal diseases and see if that might work in a similar way, but that means you might have to see a doctor as it is prescription and I do not know if you will go. GI doctors may know about that more than generalists. It wasn't developed for IBS.Since you seem to have problems after eating I would also discuss taking an antispasmodic 20-30 minutes before a meal, but those are usually prescription, but some people can get the same effect with Imodium or with peppermint tea. But you have to put it in place BEFORE the meal. You can't play catch up with it. The antispasmodic 20-30 minutes before a meal is a pretty standard thing GI doctors will say and prescribe in that specific manner.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

That is very interesting information.My doc said the gastro wouldn't give me anything unless they ran a battery of tests. Cha-ching!I already had an Abdomino-Pelvic CT with bariumI told him I could not survive an endoscopy. I have seen them done, and I can not breathe well through my nose. I would suffocate with that tube in there. I am afraid I would have a heart attack and that's not how I want to solve my IBS problem!I went to counselors when I got divorced and I have a bad taste in my mouth with them. They told me things I had already read in books, then charged me $115 dollars for less than one hour of a session. I never learned anything new. They just never seemed like the types who would be able to tell me something about IBS I don't know already. I would just get frustrated with them and start getting stressed over it. I am wondering what it was, that you "switched to" to stop the nerves in the bowel from causing the dysfunction. We don't have much control over the autonomic nervous system. But you are saying this counseling worked for you. So if one goes to a counselor and says, "Hey, I have IBS, help me learn to control it, are they going to be able to do it?"


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The thing is most general counselors do not have training in IBS. There are more hypnotherapists that have the training than CBT. I know the clinic here trains them.One thing that was specific to the IBS that worked for me (in addition to some personal work that was more overall issues that we got to the bottom of) was switching from the "how can I live every single day for the rest of my life like this" thinking to "this too shall pass and I'll feel as good as I did a few hours ago". Now that got easier as I had more and more good times and less and less every single day.I think of it like when I cut the nerve in my finger. Took awhile for the nerve endings to grow back. When they did it went from being totally numb to screaming in pain every time anything touched the end of my finger. After a few days the nervous system "taught" the new nerve endings what kind of stimulus was supposed to get which kind of response. Now I didn't do that conciously, but that sort of "programming" seems to be in the nervous system and is something the nervous system can impose on nerves that are freaked out and misbehaving. Sometimes, for some people, how they use their mind either helps reinforce the bad programming or helps institute the good programming. From what I understand that issue with my nerve in my finger is typical of nerve healing. Unfortunately the gut nerves are more complicated so it doesn't always happen just by itself. It also depends on how much damage there is in there.Anyway, I've done biofeedback for other things and it is surprising how much control we can have over autonomic things like hand temperature, heart rate, blood pressure, etc. I had to get my blood pressure under control one time I was at the doctor's office right after a near miss driving over there. Nearly got T-boned. Lots of stress reaction including adrenaline. Luckily I could explain and given a minute or so I got it right back down to the "it's OK High" rather than "do we need to admit you High".Just most of us don't know how to do that without some sort of training.I do agree there are a lot of bad therapists out there, and if you don't get a good one, or you don't get one that fits with you then it can be a lot of money for not much benefit.


----------



## twixcookie (Jun 8, 2009)

That is very interesting. I can see you have tried EVERYTHING! I sometimes wonder if our "modern" lifestyle has contributed to this, or, is it like ulcers, maybe something that we have no real control over. But again, I think most of us will try many things, just to give it a chance!My insurance doesn't cover any type of mental health benefits, and I cannot afford them. Years ago, I spent hundreds, I didn't even have and charged it. I shouldn't have done that...I do know there are some great relaxation videos on You Tube, mostly just music, and they help to relax.I found the book, Self Help by Adam Khan a very simple book, but good book.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

The hypnotherapy CD's by Mike are pretty affordable and he knows what he is doing with IBS. There are descriptions of IBS going back to first ancient texts on medicine so it isn't brand new.GI infections have been found to be a trigger for IBS starting up in people and those have been around forever. All traditional healing methods have several treatments for diarrhea, constipation, indigestion, etc.


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Twix-what is working for me is imodium, buscopan, seroxat. I have to also avoid dairy, coffee and alcohol but have been almost symptom free in the first time in 25years since starting buscopan 6w ago. Also have recently discovered that ibuprofen makes be bad.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I'd be _totally_ good......... if I didn't have to eat. Shame.. isn't it? LOLFor me with the D??? _Nothing_ works 100% of the time.No one thing really works on the D even 75% of the time.In fact not even two or three things works on the D 50% of the time.But if I gave up eating... I'd be good.. really. LOL Yup food is a necessary evil for me... and what's worse is.. I really, _really_ like food.BUT... the Hypno CD's zapped my IBS pain... and using those techniques probably works about 80% of the time on my pain.So that's good at least.BQ


----------



## LilyBee202 (May 5, 2009)

Claritin D. Doctor says it is because it dries me up, but no antispasmodic or Imodium has given me anywhere near the relief I get from it...I take it and I feel almost 100% normal. 1 solid bowel movement a day, no nausea, no pain. The only thing I sometimes still experience is a bit of gas.I worry about taking it every day, but every time I stop I end up being a complete disaster again -- 10+ soft, watery, mucousy, urgent BM's a day and horrible pain and nausea.Still searching for/ trying other things...


----------



## petra (Feb 2, 2009)

Lilybee-that sounds interesting. Makes you wonder if your IBS is related to some sort of allergic reaction. I often have a runny nose and it has crossed my mind if anti-histamines would help. Funnily enough-I do once remember saying to a consultant that I had been better for a few days -he asked what I had been doing and I said I hadn't been feeling very well with a cold-had been taking cold meds which may have just dried me out.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Marijuana and or Immodium and they don't even work that well!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

One thing to remember is every single signal in the body is used for many things.Histamine is not just used for allergies. It can trigger diarrhea for any reason it is released, it also has a normal role in normal amounts of acid production in the stomach and is the brain's stay awake signal (why antihistamines that get into the brain make you sleepy)The mast cells of the gut do have nerves that can activate them so it doesn't have to be just through the immune system you get histamine effecting the intestines.If you have excess histamine floating around from nasal allergies I think that can also set off the diarrhea even when you have no food allergies. I've been tested for food allergies along the way and my respiratory only allergies can set off the IBS. Even before IBS I could had one reaction to my allergy shots and that cause diarrhea with other allergy shot reaction issues, and that has no food involved at all.There is also the indirect effect. Physical stress can set of IBS and allergies are very physically stressful. If that medication really helps a lot it may make things better because you don't have that physical stress setting off whatever in your body responds to stress.


----------



## TicoTico (Nov 4, 2006)

Omit annatto from your diet. I have an annatto food list. It is in Coffee-mate, white ice creams, some yogurts, Pam, Crystal Light, crackers, Wishbone salad dressings, yellow cheeses, etc. My medical history is going to be published this fall in a major medical journal and it talks about annatto causing my IBS. So, this isn't a joke. Who can joke around about IBS! It doesn't make sense I am the only one whose IBS is caused by annatto.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

I like most of you have tried lots of things to help the IBS-D, cutting out Diary food, wheat, gluten free, I drink De-Caf Tea, tried probiotics, Amitriptyline, Nortriptyline, Buscopan, Calcium, and Immodium, I have diarrhoea (well realy loose bms) not watery, every day, 2-3 times a day, sometimes more. I take 2 immodium every day and still have the loose bms, if i didnt take them it would be more than 2-3 loose bms a day. if i take more than 3 immodium a day i get constipated very slightly, but still have a bm, even though its more formed. Ive tried CBT as well but unless you get someone who specialises in IBS i didnt find it very effective. I also listen to mikes hypnotherapy cds. not sure if they are really helping though, Immodium is a godsend, it does help with the urgency side of the loose bms , Urgency is the worst part of the ibs, as you never know when you will get caught short. Embarrasing.


----------



## PhillyAngel (Jun 17, 2009)

I got sick of trying to wolf down psyllium in a drink and having it thicken up whatever I eat, so, I now eat a tablespoon in a half carton of yogurt once or twice a day. If I could find just the psyllium in a capsule formula, I'd take take too. My GI doctor just keeps telling me to continuely up the psyllium intake. He frowns upons Immodium, although I take it as needed.


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

PHILLYANGELI dont know if you have access to a Holland & Barrett store or go on line to the online store, but they sell bottles of Physillium Husk Capsules, that it what i use. I live in the uk , 1-2 tablets 1 hour before each meal, i would start with 1 before each meal and then increase if necessary.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Metamucil capsules have psyllium in them.http://www.metamucil.com/drmetamucil/products/capsules.shtml


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

Philly,Just be aware that you need to take 6 caps to get just 2 gr of soluble fibre!!!!That can really add up over the course of the day/week/month depending on how much you find you need to help you.Just something to be aware of....I personally take a supplement that provides 12 gr/serving so that would mean I would need 36 caps???????????Thai


----------



## Patman75 (Mar 9, 2008)

Candida Diethttp://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/index.php(But I dont have IBS-D, just Ulcerative colitits, but used have the urgency, loose stools, D, multiple BMs, etc)


----------



## birdybird (Jun 17, 2009)

Hi all ! I'm new here but figured I"d start with this post, as I've often wondered this myself- What DOES work??? Is there one thing that is a sure fire fix? Unfortunately, my answer has consistently come back as a resounding "NO"...That's what is so frustrating about this disorder .....what works for one person won't work for another, because IBS plays itself out in the unique environment of each of our bodies...which are all a little bit different from the next.Anyway...I've suffered from IBS for years, it's gotten worse in recent years though. Not sure if that is due to my perimenopausal status *cring*







or stress, or the combination....So, this is what consistently works for me in dealing with my IBS-D...( and I say consistently, but not perfectly...) Daily probiotics- This is probably the one thing that, if I take it daily, REALLY helps keep me more regular , err..."firmer" in the stool dept, and generally much less bloaty and crampy. Limiting caffeine- I must admit, I really cannot fully give up my coffee, even tho I know it can irritate my intestines. I try to limit myself to 1 cup in the a.m. It helps if I wait about a half hour after getting up to have coffee. There is something about drinking coffee immediately upon waking that can make the D worse. But some days, if it's really flaring, i'll skip it all together and drink green tea instead...Limiting chocolate- I have discovered, sadly, that chocolate really irritates the ol' bowels, so I try to avoid it all together and when I do, it's noticeably better. Stick to a mostly vegetarian diet- fruits, veggies, some chicken and fish, whole grains. I am trying to eliminate the "white" foods- white flour and refined sugar . When i can stick to that regimin, I feel very much better. Limit dairy products- this has been very difficult because I really like cheese, and the soy cheeses make me gag







but if I avoid dairy, I feel MUCH improved. Exercise- walking, aerobics, etc.....all really help to relax and balance out my nervous system. Chamomile and mint teas- I cannot express how much these help me when i have tummy issues. DO not discount the power of teas in soothing and comforting the belly...Adequate Sleep- this is a BIG one for me. If I don't get adequate sleep, my belly is in an uproar, and wont' calm down until I get a good solid 8 hours.....And last but not least: Guided Imagery- I use Belleruth Naparsteks CD's on relieving stress, and the one she has for IBS. Learning how to relax, be more mindful, training the psyche to be less reactive, are all invaluable to treating IBS. I'm serious about this guys, this is REALLY important. I know none of this is "earth shattering" information here. But I think that often doctors steer people towards pharmaceuticals to treat IBS and, believe me, i've done that route too ( Bentyl, pepto, ssri's, anti-anxiety drugs, immodium) and I still will use those things if I really need to. BUT, if I am consistent and vigilant about all the above things, i can honestly say that my IBS, essentially, goes into "remission"......Thanks for letting me share!!


----------



## birdybird (Jun 17, 2009)

OOPS, sorry guys....just a few other things i forgot that have really helped when I get an IBS-D flare that is resistent to going away, even after all the above that i mentioned...Carob powder mixed in with vanilla yogurt- Seriously, this helps. If I"m in a D-flare up, I will take about a Tbs of carob powder, mix it with vanilla yogurt, and eat it up. Usually withing a few hours, it will begin to help with the D. Often I only have to do this once, but if that one time doesn't work, I may do it again about 8 hours later. It will ALWAYS improve by the 2nd dose of the carob powder. L-Glutamine- I should probably take this daily, but since it's hard enough for me to remember to take my probiotic daily, I usually will only think to take L-glutamine during a flare. But boy does it help. I'll usually take about a 1/2 tsp in water, about 3 times a day. After a few days, the D is usually gone and my belly pain feels waaaay better. OK, thanks again for letting me share!!


----------



## Marshall41 (Feb 12, 2009)

The things I get 'relief' from the most is 1) Vicodin, 10mg every morning and 2) Increased Protein intake(Protein shakes)After accidentally finding out about the Vicodin, my doc agreed to 5-10mg a day as needed, mainly in the morning for me. It's been a year now and it has changed the way I live..I can travel and have no discomfort. (I've tried almost everything the last 20 years with no luck)While starting a heavy weight training program, I found that protein shakes and high protein diet significantly decreased my D episodes...My 2cents...Marshall


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

I have never heard of vicodin working for ibs. Do you have ibs-d with urgency? How does the vicodin work for you, in what area? Taking only 10mg a day is it safer with the lower dose not to become addicted to it?


----------



## Marshall41 (Feb 12, 2009)

I have urgency and alternating D and C..I noticed when taking the Vicodin for something else, it stopped the "urge" and discomfort of my IBS..It is by no means a cure, but it's helped me tremendously. My doc thinks it has a "deadening" effect on my bowel nerves. All I know is that it works..It does have a constipating effect anyways, but that I control with fiber and hydration..My doc doesn't think that low a dose should be a problem..I'm more worried about the acetamenaphen (sp) in the pills effecting my liver, but supposedly the 750mg that's in each pill is way under the max per day, 4 gms. I've been on it for a year now and so far, so good...A lot of the IBS sufferers on hear don't agree with my solution using pain killers, but I've tried it all. I had horrible side effects from SSRIs with no help. Diet changes, new FDA approved miracles, nothing helped...I'm not saying start throwing back pain killers, but you may want to try a small dose during your bad symptoms..Hope this helps..Marshall


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I do understand for some people narcotics are the only things that have worked.Given the risks they need to be a last resort sort of thing rather than a go to first, I'm not saying the don't work or if that is the only thing that works don't take it.Really.However if you do notice that you are getting symptoms of narcotic bowel syndrome then you need to get evaluated rather than just upping the dose to compensate for the additional severe pain every time a pill wears off.Just like if antispasmodics start rocketing your heart rate you stop taking them.


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Here is some info on Narcotic Bowel Syndrome:http://www.ibsgroup.org/forums/index.php?showtopic=91115All the bestBQ


----------



## cherrypie09 (Jan 20, 2009)

My doctor has put me on Codeine Phosphate tablets, 30mg, i take 6 a day, but can take 8 . i asked her if they would cause me to get addicted as they are opium based and are mainly for pain, i use them for the constipating side effect for the IBS-D, she said because its a low dose 30mg that i would be ok. I find that the 6 a day i take, 2 breakfast, dinner and tea. are enough to help the D, its been 7 days now and so far i have not taken any immodium with them, i dont know what will happen when i get realy uptight and anxious,(i suffer with that as well) but will find out tuesday when i have a surgeons appoinment, as i will definately be uptight and anxious, i may have to take imodium for that day.


----------



## mrae (Apr 28, 2009)

My only symptom is urgent bowel movements, the urgency makes me very anxious. Immodium works good but I am wondering if I should try something for my bowel nerves, they just seem to be extremely sensitive or overworking. I don't really know what they use for the nerves but it is something I am going to be talking with my doctor on my next appt. Any suggestions?


----------



## crstar (Jun 29, 2009)

Barium could cause a copper deficiency..........the antibiotics can cause a thing called disbacteriosis........this an cause a candida over growth & this will cause D, badly, not to mention many other health issues...........auto-immune diseases, too, & welcome to my life...........antacids, cause a lowering of stomach acids, which lead to an imbalance of minerals in ur body, really not good.........check into hydrochloric acid, if u r low in the production of it, it could b one of the important things u need to improve & it could b why calcium carbonate didn't help...........it was calcium carbonate u tried??..........it makes a difference.........have u tried improving the serotonin production with tryptophan & or 5HTP??..........don't resort to SSRI's, bad stuff.........i take sea salt, potassium, kelp, all good for the stomach & hormonal systems, also important for electrolytes, which can b low from the D, it would make u feel like ####.......tryptophan & 5HTP..........calcium carbonate.........they have done the trick.........i have tried & taken so many things, the list would b really long.........alot of them have been Rx..........they only postpone it getting to u............they r not a cure, they don't cure anything & often cause other problems, along with the D.............find out all the things that cause it, it physiology of it, & cross reference everything, u then might find some piece of info tht will shine a light on ur particular issue..........start now, don't wait or u will pay for the ignorance..........


----------



## JanEllen (Sep 24, 2001)

Lotronex is the one thing that has improved my diarrhea the most. It is a prescription drug.


----------



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

I am on One thing Only now , and that is > Pancrease MT-20 , it is a Digestive Enzyme and works Excellent.I haven't even had to Take Imodium in a long time.The stuff is expensive though. 240 Capsules are $675.001-2 Capsules with every meal.I swear by this stuff.It's turned my life around.Ask your GI doctor about it.


----------



## shyanna von banana (Jun 4, 2009)

One of the things that has helped my ibs is having my wisdom teeth removed and I have no idea why! Oh and calcium every night or every other night with l-Glutamine.


----------



## Borrellifan (May 5, 2009)

Marshall41 said:


> The things I get 'relief' from the most is 1) Vicodin, 10mg every morning and 2) Increased Protein intake(Protein shakes)After accidentally finding out about the Vicodin, my doc agreed to 5-10mg a day as needed, mainly in the morning for me. It's been a year now and it has changed the way I live..I can travel and have no discomfort. (I've tried almost everything the last 20 years with no luck)While starting a heavy weight training program, I found that protein shakes and high protein diet significantly decreased my D episodes...My 2cents...Marshall


I'm glade this is working for you. My only concern is that after a while won't your body get used to the low dosage and you will have to continually increase your dosages? Kinda like with Immodium no? I was watching a documentary on Howard Hughes the other day and the amount of pain medication he was taking toward the end of his life was astonishing. He had been taking it to treat severe pain from a plane crash he was in for quite some time and he had to keep upping his dosage amounts untill it basically killed him.


----------

